

The Slow Incumbent Myth - codemac
http://www.barnetttalks.com/2013/03/the-slow-incumbent-myth.html

======
codemac
The difference between innovating at pace, and losing _in spite of the fact_
you had met new technical challenges is an interesting way to see incumbents
in tech.

Unfortunately, I can't read the two papers linked at the bottom of this
article, as they're behind paywalls.

<http://orgsci.journal.informs.org/content/14/3/227.full.pdf>

<http://mansci.journal.informs.org/content/54/7/1237.full.pdf>

